# Welches Echolot für Binnengewässer??



## ZZanderss (26. Mai 2005)

Hi,

habe gar keine Ahnung zwecks Echolot aber wollte ein wenig mein Hausgewässer erkunden. Ist glaube ich max.20m. Möchte gern den Untergrund erkennen und größere Fische ausmachen sowie Fischschwärme. Wollte auch nicht soviel Geld ausgeben )  Habt Ihr Vorschläge für mich. Sollte schon was vernünftiges sein wo ich auch was erkenne.....

Gruß Renee

|jump:


----------



## HD4ever (26. Mai 2005)

*AW: Welches Echolot für Binnengewässer??*

eagle cuda 168
im Test mit "gut" abgeschnitten - gutes Preis-,Leistungsverhältnis
 ( um die 100 € --> ebay  )
völlig ausreichend für Binnengewässer #6


----------



## STICHLING (26. Mai 2005)

*AW: Welches Echolot für Binnengewässer??*

Hu


ich habe mir das Lowrance x51 geholt. Habe es mit Koffer,Akku und Ladegerät bei Ebay für schicke 230 Euro ersteigert.

alternive siehe hier http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=384&item=7159201981&rd=1 oder 
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=384&item=7159215651&rd=1


----------



## ZZanderss (27. Mai 2005)

*AW: Welches Echolot für Binnengewässer??*

Danke Euch erstmal herzlichst.

Hab mir beide Geräte mal angeschaut. Also das Eagle Cuda 168 kostet ca.109 € und das Lowrance X-58 DF ca.199 €. Was für Unterschiede gibts bei den Geräten?? Lohnt sich die teurere Variante? Wäre schön wenn jemand darauf ne Antwort hätte. #h 

Gruß Renee


----------



## Jirko (27. Mai 2005)

*AW: Welches Echolot für Binnengewässer??*

hallöli zzanderss #h

für deine belange ist das 168er cuda sicherlich ne alternative, aber nicht das nonplusultra. die sendeleistung in der spitze von 800 watt sind für deine wassertiefen gut ausreichend... die displaygröße geht aber auf dauer auf die luscher ... ein „problem“ beim cuda ist die 4er grauabstufung! die graustufenfunktion eines lotes macht es möglich, harte echos von weichen zu unterscheiden. bei einer 4er grauabstufung gibt es halt nur 4 möglichkeiten einer darstellung von „härteechos“. mit dem cuda wirst du also probleme haben, fische in ihren klassischen unterständen wie schlammkuhlen, unterwasserwiesen, bewachsene scharkanten, unterstände etc. ausfindig machen zu können, da die recheneinheit des lotes nur 4 verschiedene darstellungsmöglichkeiten auf dem display möglich macht. ergo wird nen hecht, der sich in einer unterwasserwiese bettet und sich darüber befindliche köfis rauspickt, nicht zu erkennen sein, da die härte des echos mit dem des bodens und der grundpflanzen „verschwimmt“.

es ist halt nen kompromiss zzanderss... und natürlich ne frage deiner finanziellen möglichkeiten.

wenn du dann nen x-58er DF zu diesem sagenhaft guten preis bekommen kannst, dann nimm dieses lot, da´s ne 10er grauabstufung hat und mit seiner sendeleistung von 1.500 watt in der spitze und nem größeren display weitere vorteile mit sich bringt #h


----------



## ZZanderss (27. Mai 2005)

*AW: Welches Echolot für Binnengewässer??*

Na wunderbar. Echt geile Leute hier. )

Hab ich mir auch schon gedacht. Liebäugel evt. noch mit nem Lowrance x-51. Auf jeden Fall herzlichen Dank an Euch und falls Jemand solch ein Gerät preisgünstig abgeben möchte........ ))

So jetzt ab ans Gewässer...........


----------



## Jirko (27. Mai 2005)

*AW: Welches Echolot für Binnengewässer??*

hallöli zzanderss #h

das x-51er ist mit dem x-58er identisch, nur ist das x-58er nen doppelfrequenzlot... das x-51er arbeitet nur mit einer frequenz (192 khz) #h


----------



## ZZanderss (27. Mai 2005)

*AW: Welches Echolot für Binnengewässer??*

Servus,

hört sich gut an aber was heißt das?? Ist das 58er genauer??

Gruß Renee


----------



## Jirko (27. Mai 2005)

*AW: Welches Echolot für Binnengewässer??*

hallöli renee #h

von der genauigkeit her sind beide identisch, da das x-51er mit seiner 192er frequenz genauso arbeitet, wie daß x-58er DF mit seinen höherfrequenten ultraschallwellen (just auch mit 192 khz). du hast beim x-58er noch die möglichkeit, mit 50khz zu loten. bringt, bis auf eine ausnahme, in binnengewässern aber wenig sind, da die detailtreue und trennschärfe eine schlechtere ist, als mit der höherfrequenten strahlung. die ausnahme ist das nutzen der 50er frequenz beim schleppen, da diese nen größeren bereich abdeckt, als die 192er frequenz. wiegt man die vor- und nachteile der doppelfrequenz in unseren heimischen gewässern gegeneinander auf, so überwiegen die vorteile der 192er frequenz. will sagen, du solltest dir dann dax x-51er kaufen, da du die 50khz frequenz in unseren heimischen gewässern meist nicht brauchen wirst.

ein DF-lot ist speziell für´s tiefe loten konzipiert. die niederfrequenten ultraschallwellen (50khz) werden durch´s wasser nicht so stark abgeschwächt, wie die höherfrequenten (192khz). ergo kommst du mit nem schwinger, der mit der 50er frequenz taktet, weitaus tiefer als mit der 192er frequenz. dies ist vor allem beim tiefen fischen im salzwasser von unermesslichen vorteil. in diesem fall kommt´s halt nicht mehr auf die detailtreue und trennschärfe an, sondern weitaus wichtiger ist die erkennung der bodenstrukturen in tiefen von 300m+. und dorthin kommst du meist nur mit der niederfrequenten strahlung. die reichweite ist aber auch von der spitzensendeleistung abhängig #h


----------



## ZZanderss (27. Mai 2005)

*AW: Welches Echolot für Binnengewässer??*

Suppi !!!  #6 

tolle Erklärung. Muss jetzt mal schaun ob ich so nen X51 irgendwo preiswert herbekomme..... Danke Dir nochmal.

Schönes WE !!!!!!!!!!!!

......und Petri heil !!!  :g


----------



## Tinsen (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Welches Echolot für Binnengewässer??*

hi,

ich habe das lowrance x-135. ein superteil. hat 480*480 bildpunkte und eine 16ner grayline. da erkennst du fische im kraut ! hat 4000 watt und somit für meine bedürfnisse auch norwegentauglich. hat auch 4 helligkeitsmodi, so dass du notfalls auch im stockdunklem was siehst.

wenn du weniger watt brauchst, dann kannst du auch das x-125 nehmen. ist baugleich.

gib lieber heute 100 euro mehr aus. du ärgerst dich sonst irgendwann, wenn du merkst, dass es noch besser geht, als mit deinem teil.

kauf nicht eine portable version, sondern bei einem händler (z.b. Conrad) nen kleinen gelaku für 15 euro und noch ne geberstange (titelock ist geil aber auch etwas teurer) oder bau dir selber eine . anleitungen gibt es hier ja irgendwo im board.

die 480*480 bildpunkte will ich nicht mehr missen !!!


----------

